# Wow! 2 new free Kollage patterns!



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Can be found at this url http://www.kollageyarns.com/Summer/WhopperWednesday09.html

I would post pictures, but can't figure out how to do it as a copy paste. The site won't let me, and snipping doesn't work either. You can see them at the above link though.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

They also have needles at 25% off.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice little shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks just BEWARE- sweater pattern is HUGE, 31 MB!!!! for 4 pages.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Here you go!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovely patterns thank you for sharing

Di


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Here you go!


Dusti!!!!! You're back!!!    

I've missed you so! You have to tell me how you managed to get that to appear on the post!

Thank you.

Hope you are doing OK. I include you in my prayers all the time.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Can be found at this url http://www.kollageyarns.com/Summer/WhopperWednesday09.html
> 
> I would post pictures, but can't figure out how to do it as a copy paste. The site won't let me, and snipping doesn't work either. You can see them at the above link though.


Thanks for the link, lovely designs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks just BEWARE- sweater pattern is HUGE, 31 MB!!!! for 4 pages.


You can print on both sides, only 2 pages.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet, thanks


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love that cardigan. Thank you.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the sweater, but size 3 needles, I'd never get it finished!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! Love the shawl although I don't need any more patterns I have downloaded this one.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Nice patterns. Thanks


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely cardigan pattern, really sweet, Thank you. Tessa28


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Dusti!!!!! You're back!!!
> 
> I've missed you so! You have to tell me how you managed to get that to appear on the post!
> 
> ...


Hi Dreamin, Yes I am back, not all the way, but mostly. I just keep busy so I don't think too much. About the pictures...I did a screen shot. The web sites can block most things but they can't block a screen shot. A screen shot is done by holding down 2 keys on your keyboard, that would be the key that looks like a window in the bottom row on your keyboard left side, PLUS the key that says "prt sc" (top row right) which of course stands for print screen. Doing this takes a snapshot of "everything you are seeing on your monitor at the time and I mean "everything." So the next thing you have to do is bring your screen shot in a graphic program and "PASTE" it into there. Then crop out the picture to get rid of its background stuff. Then save it to "file" naming it, and saving it as a jpg to your desktop so you can easily find it. Now you can upload it to KP. 
You can also "paste" the screen shot in your Microsoft Windows Word program and the picture will show up there too. You could even stretch it out to make it bigger there by dragging the corner...but...you can't crop out the background in the picture, that can only be done is a graphic program. Hope I helped some. 
And thanks so much for your prayers. I miss you, too!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link--I love Kollage knitting needles!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I placed an order last night for 2 pairs of needles, and had email this morning on their way! With s & h the 2 pair were just about the same price as 2 pairs would have been someplace else before the s & h added on.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for the link.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great patterns, thanks!


----------

